# Need Texas Style Jalapeno Sausage Recipe



## xutfuzzy

Recently I went to Texas for the first time in a long time, specifically Houston.  While there I absolutely fell in love with a jalapeno & cheddar smoked sausage from Goode Company.













2013-02-24 11.57.18.jpg



__ xutfuzzy
__ May 16, 2013






Oh yeah, there was some pretty awesome brisket as well, but I'm really interested in making that sausage!

I've run a search on jalapeno cheddar sausage here, but most are either summer sausage or venison.  I am really interested in making this Texas style jalapeno cheddar sausage. 

The closest I've found here is this one:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/117037/jalapeno-smoked-sausage

I recently acquired a new LEM sausage stuffer, and am pretty pumped about trying it out. 

So....

I need a tried and true recipe, the more "Texas-authentic" the better, and general procedure tips would be fantastic as well!  Thanks!


----------



## boykjo

I think the link and AC leggs pretty much has you covered what your looking for.... Just order some high temp cheddar and mix it in at 5% right before stuffing


----------



## gatejumper dale

Here you go Fuzzy.

I make two Jalapeno sausages, one German based and on Polish based.  Based on your picture I would say that my Polish based recipe would probably be closest to what you seek.  When I make these sausages I use dried jalapenos.  I let my mix sit in the fridge overnight to allow the jalapenos to reconstitute.  I remix before I stuff to spread around the jalapeno flavor that bled out of the peppers while they reconstituted.  I left the measurements for the jalapenos out, this is where you can add as little or as much as you like.  When I add cheese my preference is a high temperature sharp cheddar. 

I apologize for the disparity of the measurements.  I do everything now by weoght.  One of these is an older recipe that I have not converted yet.

I am going to assume that you already have a basic knowledge of smoking so I will go straight to the recipes.

Polish based Jalapeno Sausage

1 Kg pork butt, coarsely ground

18 g salt

2.5 g cure #1

2.5 g sugar

2 g black pepper

1 g marjoram

3 g mustard seed

3.5 g chopped garlic

1000 ml cold water

German based Jalapeno Sausage.

2 1/2 pounds pork butt, coarsely ground

2 tsp kosher salt

1/2 tsp cure #1

1 tbsp sugar

1 tbsp chopped garlic

1/2 tsp nutmeg

1/4 tsp ground allspice

1 tbsp black pepper

1/2 tsp cayenne

2 oz cold water


----------



## xutfuzzy

Gatejumper Dale said:


> Here you go Fuzzy.
> 
> I make two Jalapeno sausages, one German based and on Polish based.  Based on your picture I would say that my Polish based recipe would probably be closest to what you seek.  When I make these sausages I use dried jalapenos.  I let my mix sit in the fridge overnight to allow the jalapenos to reconstitute.  I remix before I stuff to spread around the jalapeno flavor that bled out of the peppers while they reconstituted.  I left the measurements for the jalapenos out, this is where you can add as little or as much as you like.  When I add cheese my preference is a high temperature sharp cheddar.
> 
> I apologize for the disparity of the measurements.  I do everything now by weoght.  One of these is an older recipe that I have not converted yet.
> 
> I am going to assume that you already have a basic knowledge of smoking so I will go straight to the recipes.
> 
> Polish based Jalapeno Sausage
> 
> 1 Kg pork butt, coarsely ground
> 
> 18 g salt
> 
> 2.5 g cure #1
> 
> 2.5 g sugar
> 
> 2 g black pepper
> 
> 1 g marjoram
> 
> 3 g mustard seed
> 
> 3.5 g chopped garlic
> 
> 1000 ml cold water
> 
> German based Jalapeno Sausage.
> 
> 2 1/2 pounds pork butt, coarsely ground
> 
> 2 tsp kosher salt
> 
> 1/2 tsp cure #1
> 
> 1 tbsp sugar
> 
> 1 tbsp chopped garlic
> 
> 1/2 tsp nutmeg
> 
> 1/4 tsp ground allspice
> 
> 1 tbsp black pepper
> 
> 1/2 tsp cayenne
> 
> 2 oz cold water


Awesome!  I actually prefer measuring by weight, so it's perfect.  I'll let you know how it works.  One question...as I have been doing research on this, I keep reading about "high temp cheddar."  How do you tell if a cheddar is "high temp" or not?


----------



## jarhead

@Dale - Thanks for the recipes. Both look great. Gonna try one over the 1st weekend of June. What is a starting point for the dried jalapenos for a Med Burn? 32-35 mm hog casings or smaller collagen? Thanks and Semper Fi.

@Fuzzy - I have found that Hi Temp doesn't have much flavor. Butcher and Packer sells it. About $8/lb (iirc). I just get a 5# block of sharp cheddar from Sam's for about $15 and make 1/4" cubes of what I need. More flavor and cheaper. I also like to smoke the cheese _before _using it in sausage. Good Luck.


----------



## diggingdogfarm

Gatejumper Dale said:


> Here you go Fuzzy.
> 
> I make two Jalapeno sausages, one German based and on Polish based.  Based on your picture I would say that my Polish based recipe would probably be closest to what you seek.  When I make these sausages I use dried jalapenos.  I let my mix sit in the fridge overnight to allow the jalapenos to reconstitute.  I remix before I stuff to spread around the jalapeno flavor that bled out of the peppers while they reconstituted.  I left the measurements for the jalapenos out, this is where you can add as little or as much as you like.  When I add cheese my preference is a high temperature sharp cheddar.
> 
> I apologize for the disparity of the measurements.  I do everything now by weoght.  One of these is an older recipe that I have not converted yet.
> 
> I am going to assume that you already have a basic knowledge of smoking so I will go straight to the recipes.
> 
> Polish based Jalapeno Sausage
> 
> 1 Kg pork butt, coarsely ground
> 18 g salt
> 2.5 g cure #1
> 2.5 g sugar
> 2 g black pepper
> 1 g marjoram
> 3 g mustard seed
> 3.5 g chopped garlic
> 1000 ml cold water
> 
> German based Jalapeno Sausage.
> 
> 2 1/2 pounds pork butt, coarsely ground
> 2 tsp kosher salt
> 1/2 tsp cure #1
> 1 tbsp sugar
> 1 tbsp chopped garlic
> 1/2 tsp nutmeg
> 1/4 tsp ground allspice
> 1 tbsp black pepper
> 1/2 tsp cayenne
> 2 oz cold water



Interesting, the second recipe looks like RJ's Bob-Be-Que Shack's jalapeno sausage recipe that's been adapted a bit.



~Martin


----------



## gatejumper dale

@Jarhead, not sure I'm following you on the starting point question the two-foot-onion.  Hog casings for both recipes although I have made snack sticks out of the first recipe from time to time.

@Martin, I grabbed the recipe off an episode of Food Networks's Diners, Drive-Ins, and Dives.  I dont recall the name of the establishment they were profiling so you may be right.  All I know is that it is yummy.


----------



## diggingdogfarm

Yeah, I happened to see the episode, which is why something about it rang a bell.

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/jalapeno-sausage-recipe/index.html


~Martin


----------



## jarhead

Thanks for the reply Dale. I was looking for the amount of peppers. I'm thinking 1-2 Tbsp/recipe.


----------



## gatejumper dale

I usually go about 1/4 cup of diced, dehydrated peppers.  I'm at the office so I can't throw a weight at you right this moment.

On another note I got a little crazy with my last batch, I set aside about a pound of plain Polish mix and added some dried cranberries.  I was pleasantly suprised, the sweet-tart of the berries offset the saltiness of the sausage.  Nice compliment to pancakes or to serve on a cracker for a holiday party.


----------



## leroyvdh

Gatejumper Dale said:


> I usually go about 1/4 cup of diced, dehydrated peppers.  I'm at the office so I can't throw a weight at you right this moment.
> 
> On another note I got a little crazy with my last batch, I set aside about a pound of plain Polish mix and added some dried cranberries.  I was pleasantly suprised, the sweet-tart of the berries offset the saltiness of the sausage.  Nice compliment to pancakes or to serve on a cracker for a holiday party.


I've dried jalapanos..But they were really dry to make flakes or ground fine for a sprinkle on whatever..The ones you are useing are they totally dry or as I would suspect more of a leathery texture. Never made cheddar/jalapino smokies...Last year had a bumper crop of peppers..Doesn't take much to get them ready for sausage...

Thanks Leroy


----------



## gatejumper dale

Leroy,

I seed and vein the peppers then quarter them.  I then cut each quarter into thirds or quarters depending on the size of the pepper.  This may sound big but they really shrink up when they are dried.  I throw them in the dehydrator for a few hours.  I shoot for a leathery texture but have forgot about them on occassion and really dried them up.  I have used both in sausage and they have always turned out fine.


----------



## leroyvdh

Thanks Gatejumper Dale..I halved mine for complete dry Yes they do shink

Leroy


----------



## atcnick

What about using fresh jalapenos?


----------



## rabbithutch

Aren't dried jalapeños what they call chipotle?  Why not just use that and not worry about drying the jalapeños?

What am I missing here?


----------



## hfitch

Chipotle is smoked, dried red jalapeños.


----------



## xutfuzzy

Sorry for the late replies...due to remodeling I just now have my kitchen back and have started reading the site again.  It was too painful for a while.  Anyway, in case you didn't see what I ended up doing, here ya go:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/141977/texan-jalapeno-sausage-take-1

I rather liked it, and will revisit it when ladders and air compressors are finally out of my kitchen.


----------

